

The first time the ASA has acted against a Twitter-based campaign - oracuk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18517668

======
oracuk
I think this has set a precedent that paid-for tweets must now be marked as
such with maybe a #ad to be legal in the UK.

